# Umm - Puppyhood Round 2?



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that I've entered puppyhood round 2 with the dogs...

They have been chewing again and they are driving me a little nuts. I've kind of given them the garage and don't get upset when they chew on things in there, but now one of them (I suspect Penny) has started chewing on the frame of the door - cardboard and dog beds are one thing but permanent things like the doorframe are annoying. 

Last weekend my brother had an accident and dislocated his elbow. I volunteered to go and get his pain meds at the 24 hour pharmacy late at night so I decided to leave the dogs in my bedroom because it was cold in the garage. When I got home they had taken things up a notch. They found a bag that I had taken to the beach and one of them carried it up onto the bed. They took everything out of it, chewed up a couple of things and dumped sand into my bed. After waiting at the pharmacy for two hours and then getting home late - the last thing I wanted to do was pick up all the mess and change the sheets on my bed. 

In the last week they have destroyed a dog bed in the garage, chewed on the wood and made a huge mess in my room. I know that they are bored because the weather has been bad and they haven't gotten enough exercise, but Cash is now three and I had hoped that these days were behind us! 

On the flip side - zoomies have become a daily occurrence again and that just makes me laugh. Ahh - life with two 60lb puppies...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always get a little crazier in cold weather.
A good outing with plenty of exercise cuts down on the clowning around the house.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My dogs always behave badly with the change of the seasons. It usually only lasts a couple of days and then they realize that it is what it is for a while. I hope this passes quickly for you!


----------

